# Need Help Identifying CESSNA HYDRAULIC PUMP



## Spidyymannn8 (Sep 18, 2020)

I aquired a ☆Free☆ Log Splitter & It was in parts when i received it as well as i know nothing about it.. The hydraulic pump on it is leaking oil out from an approximate area of where the hydraulic pump shaft enters the body. It does work but the leak is steady, for example if its sitting for 1-2months its leaked out ~1gal
What I need help with is identifying the pumps model number or any info about the pump. I also do not know much about hydraulic pumps. The following is all the info I could find stamped on the unit.
On the very top of it= [J 2]
On the top edge of one side= [CESSNA]
On the top edge of the other side= [US PAT, 2809592]
On one of the bottom sides= [6 22 JEJ]


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Spidyymannn8, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Getting parts for this pump may be a problem. Eaton took over Cessna in 1988...... 32 years ago. Your pump is probably 40-50 years old. 

I don't think you have found the model number. The 6 22 JEJ number may represent the series, possibly the model number. I would try to contact Cessna/Eaton with these questions.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

HarveyW is right... A Cessna Hyd pump has got to be pretty old. I can't help but ponder the time/economics/effort involved with fixing a leak on a "Free" log splitter that you probably won't use 10 hours a year.

AW32 is $6 a gallon at Tractor Supply. What's the value of the wood you can split before it leaks $6 worth of fluid, versus the time/money/effort to fix the leak? Pie pans are $1 for three at Dollar General to make an environmental effort.

Are you familiar with the old 2-stroke Detroit diesel engines? They were actually designed to leak oil, but that was back when oil was $2 a gallon. I actually tracked down a truck once with a 6-71 Detroit , when I was making a road call, just by following the oil drip trail down the road. You could do the same thing with a mid-70's AMF Harley. 


Wait .... I think I hear the sound of birds with this comment.... Cheep, cheep, cheep


----------



## Spidyymannn8 (Sep 18, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hi Spidyymannn8, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Getting parts for this pump may be a problem. Eaton took over Cessna in 1988...... 32 years ago. Your pump is probably 40-50 years old.
> 
> I don't think you have found the model number. The 6 22 JEJ number may represent the series, possibly the model number. I would try to contact Cessna/Eaton with these questions.


I appreciate the welcoming to the forum. 
So where abouts would the model number be on the pump? I will go ahead and try to contact Cessna/Eaton and see if they can help


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Figure out ulyour cylinder volume, convert from cubic inches to gallons, the time it extending. Now you e got you gallons per minute.


----------



## Spidyymannn8 (Sep 18, 2020)

Groo said:


> Figure out ulyour cylinder volume, convert from cubic inches to gallons, the time it extending. Now you e got you gallons per minute.


Thank you


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Spidyymannn8 said:


> Thank you


Thinking more about it; leave it in cu-in. Then you divide by your minutes, then divide by engine speed, and that should give cu-in per revolution.
Aka how hydraulic pumps are measured.

An example with very convenient and somewhat realistic numbers:
4" piston = 2×2×pi= 12.56in2 x 32" stroke =450 cu-in. If it strokes in 7.5 second(.125 min) and your engine spins the pump at 3600rpm

450 / .125 = 3600 cu-in per min / 3600 rev per min = 1 cu-in per rev.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the log splitter home made, or is it a brand name unit? I might be best to pull the pump, see what you have and pick up a suitable replacement.


----------



## _afox_ (Jul 23, 2020)

your best off to find a 2 stage pump get some new couplers by doing that it will likely change the mounting bracket from the motor to the pump or...
breakout the torch and some silver solder looks like aluminum so be careful


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

"your best off to find a 2 stage pump"

Well there goes the "free" log splitter concept over a $8 seal. 

This is not that complicated to fix, it's a leaking hydraulic pump on a log splitter, not the guidance system on a cruise missile. Pull the pump a part and measure the old seal(s) with a set of vernier calipers (ID, OD, Thickness) Then go in the Parker Seal Catalog attached below and find the size seal(s) you need and get them. No more complicated than ordering a wheel bearing. If Parker doesn't have the size seal you need..... Nobody does 

https://www.parker.com/literature/Praedifa/Catalogs/Catalog_HydrSeals_PTD3350-EN.pdf


----------



## _afox_ (Jul 23, 2020)

after reading your comment Bob i'm...
just wondering why he said it had a leak circled a possible pin hole in the top then asked for info on gpm
i mean his original ask was the gpm right?


----------

